# Godzilla 2: King of Monsters - Finaler Trailer zeigt Kampf der Ungetüme



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. April 2019)

*Godzilla 2: King of Monsters - Finaler Trailer zeigt Kampf der Ungetüme*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Godzilla 2: King of Monsters - Finaler Trailer zeigt Kampf der Ungetüme* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Godzilla 2: King of Monsters - Finaler Trailer zeigt Kampf der Ungetüme*


----------



## XXTREME (25. April 2019)

*Godzilla 2: King of Monsters - Finaler Trailer zeigt Kampf der Ungetüme*

Werde ich mir geben .


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (25. April 2019)

*AW: Godzilla 2: King of Monsters - Finaler Trailer zeigt Kampf der Ungetüme*

Warner Bros. Pictures dreht den Godzilla 2?
Ich denke das wird ein großer Flop werden,obwohl ich als Kind
die japanischen Retro Godzilla gerne angeschaut habe.
Ist doch ehr was für die young Generation.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2019)

*AW: Godzilla 2: King of Monsters - Finaler Trailer zeigt Kampf der Ungetüme*



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Warner Bros. Pictures dreht den Godzilla 2?


Ja das ist schon lange bekannt.


> Ich denke das wird ein großer Flop werden


Warum? Glaube ich nicht. Der erste Teil war schon ein voller Erfolg und deswegen kommen auch zwei Fortsetzungen. Diese hier und "Godzilla vs Kong".


> obwohl ich als Kind die japanischen Retro Godzilla gerne angeschaut habe.


Ich auch. Nur aus heutiger Sicht finde ich die lächerlich mit ihren Gummikostümen.


> Ist doch ehr was für die young Generation.


Eben nicht. 

Ich freue mich schon riesig auf den Film.  Da gehe ich mit Freunden rein.


----------



## Narbennarr (26. April 2019)

*AW: Godzilla 2: King of Monsters - Finaler Trailer zeigt Kampf der Ungetüme*

erstes popcorn-kino seit jahren, das mich interessiert!


----------

